# POLYVORE.COM anyone????



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 23, 2008)

Are you  a polyvore addict too??? lol.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

YES! I adore this website and I make a bunch of sets a day.

My username is theburlesqueshow if you want to add me as a contact.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

I like the site and a member, but I am not there too often, but it is quite fun.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_YES! I adore this website and I make a bunch of sets a day.

My username is theburlesqueshow if you want to add me as a contact._

 

Thanks! I added you!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

ohh by the way cupacke_x, you look like Kim Kardashian in your polyvore´s avatar, so hot!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

yep im glam8babe on there.. just had to rejoin because i forgot my username/pass from ages ago lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_ohh by the way cupacke_x, you look like Kim Kardashian in your polyvore´s avatar, so hot!_

 
Thank you! Maybe I should start using that picture of me for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/changes avatar


----------



## pratbc (Jun 25, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is Polyvore?

TIA!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

no worries pratbc, in polyvore you can make your own set of clothes, like you have TONS of option, from shoes, dresses, jeans, make up, jewelry etc... so just design your own sets, as f you were an stylist, is very very fun, maybe I can´t explain it right, but you can try!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Pardon my ignorance, but what is Polyvore?

TIA!_

 
A website to make and create your own outfits or "sets".
It's highly addictive and I spend more time on that website than most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my examples:


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 26, 2008)

I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

Loving the dresses. Can you purchase items from the site?


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG, I loveeeeee loveeeee that blue tank top in the last of your 3 collections on Polyvore. Wooo I want!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_OMG, I loveeeeee loveeeee that blue tank top in the last of your 3 collections on Polyvore. Wooo I want!_

 
I am definitely with you on that one!!!!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Loving the dresses. Can you purchase items from the site?_

 
no, but they give you the links where you can buy them at.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_no, but they give you the links where you can buy them at._

 
Yep, they give you the link. UNFORTUNATELY, sometimes the stuff is sold out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_OMG, I loveeeeee loveeeee that blue tank top in the last of your 3 collections on Polyvore. Wooo I want!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I am definitely with you on that one!!!!_

 

Here's the link! Welcome to KNOW.LABEL. - Polka Dot Sailor Girl-Navy


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 27, 2008)

I am a polyvorer too.. I loooove daydreaming. Here's one of my sets:


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_OMG, I loveeeeee loveeeee that blue tank top in the last of your 3 collections on Polyvore. Wooo I want!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I am definitely with you on that one!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I am a polyvorer too.. I loooove daydreaming. Here's one of my sets:


_

 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, *cupcake*. Hey, I so love that top on your 3rd set. It's so Dita von Teese, but more retro


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 27, 2008)

I am soooo going to make one of these things...

K I registered as kellyisajellybean. Kellybean was taken :-/

So you all can add me as contacts, I'll figure this out in the morning as I want to go to bed now.


----------



## Dani (Jun 27, 2008)

When I saw the exapmles of what the sites about I almost yelled "FAB".

:joins:

Edit:  I never even say fab.  It's that good


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

WTFomg that piece is affordable for us ladies too! Only $23!!!! WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks cupcake!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_I am soooo going to make one of these things...

K I registered as kellyisajellybean. Kellybean was taken :-/

So you all can add me as contacts, I'll figure this out in the morning as I want to go to bed now._

 
Ahahahaha I'm Kelly too and my friends call me Kelly Bean. I laughed so hard when I saw your username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_WTFomg that piece is affordable for us ladies too! Only $23!!!! WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks cupcake!_

 
No problem- I want to buy it myself!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey girls, I´m    kaia85   at polyvore!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm Fondasaurus rex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't been on it foreverrr but here's the first set i ever made. It's not outfits but w/e


----------



## jetplanesex (Jun 30, 2008)

I joined a few days ago. jetplanesex if anyone wants to add me :]


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 1, 2008)

ohh!! FUN!

I'm supercelestine 

Add me :~)


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 13, 2008)

the site is sooo cool.  i joined too.  
add me if you like:
yupitztara


----------

